# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  premature graying of hair

## mrgrey

Hello, I am a 26 year old guy from India and I am suffering from Male pattern baldness. I haven't gone bald yet but the process has gradually fasten unfortunately my problem is not how I am going bald but how my beard is turning grey rapidly. is there any way I can stop that graying process? are there any medicines that can help me in stopping from my beard to grey?

----------


## SasaR

Hi I'm also new here. Why would try to take medicine for greying hair? I have them since i was 16, very young i know, but, i don't care. Always told everyone, better grey then bald, but now my hair starts thinning too  :Smile: .

Anyway,pfff take care

----------


## AlexieJ

I don't think its advisable to take some medicines if there's any for that premature graying of hair you are experiencing. Don't be conscious about it for as long as you are not experiencing some hair loss.

----------


## thehatman

Gray hair is so cool, i can't wait until my hair turn gray!

----------


## GNX

> Gray hair is so cool, i can't wait until my hair turn gray!


 yea maybe on Richard Gear but not YOU. grey hair is a sign of OLD AGE! just like balding is.

----------


## thehatman

Nothing wrong with ageing, if you have the luck to age with dignity and become a sliver fox  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paganis

This is taboo but i hope you're eastern mind might be interested in this info. Search shivambu, aply to skin overnight to test. Melanin in shivambu gives the hair it's color.

----------


## Hairmore

Strange thread. To my mind you can not treat grey hair. There are many factors that influence greying hair and it is often not only genetics that play a role here. Dying and coloring is the best remedy so far. There are some who swear that copper supplements work but to my opinion copper is rather toxic to the body.

----------

